# Reel suggestions for the Saltiga Ballistic?



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

My first conventional was a lightly used Daiwa SL30SH and 12'XH Tsunami. Spooled with 20# Suffix Tritanium, I could actually cast a conventional with minimal line fluff and backlash. In no time, I was hooked!

Next came the Penn 525Mag with HO Mag kit. It would sit on my 13' custom wrapped Batson Rainshadow SU1569 and would become my "go to" combination.

I recently had the opportunity to gaze upon the 13'3" Saltiga Ballistic at Randy's Bait Shack (Portsmouth, VA). It truly is "eye candy"... but would it cast with the better of the rods? Some suggest that it can... so I've decided to find out for myself. Hence this post...

I'm now looking for reel recommendations - something to match this rod for throwing 8&Bait with some distance. Most of my fishing will be from the shores of the Chesapeake Bay (Tidewater, VA) and I'll make 8-12 trips to the NC coastal area (OBX & South) each year. Primary targets - striper, cobia & drum.

Recommendations can be "good out of the box" or with modifications. Though my preference is towards conventional, I'd give consideration to a well reasoned spinning recommendation. I'll even consider one's matching line recommendation. My current conventional casting skill level is "reasonably acceptable" yet I thrive on the challenge to improve. I'd love to hear some opinions...

Thanks in advance,

Jim


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

daiwa sealine x 20 shv...30 if you prefer

great drag, great castability, 30 wont cast as far as a 525, but a 20 will keep up no problem, better reel IMO than the slosh and 525 mag,loaded with 17 lb or 14 lb line itll cast 8nbait a mile

if you really want it magplates can be bought, but not necessary, good for dunking tho


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*JiminVA*

When I was down in Buxton the other week, one of the regulars was fishing on the point with his new Diawa Saltiga rod. He had matched that rod with a silver Avet sx that was magged. Not only did the combo look great but that size reel looked like right at home with that size rod. After fishing with him for a couple of hours, you could really tell he had that combo dialed in just right.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Theres nothing wrong with that sl 30 sh that you have now or the 30 shv. 

Dont have any experience with the Penn 525 mag but it mite work well also.

For line size I would use 17 or 20 lb test suffix tri.


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

Penn Mag Power 970....maybe 980. Mag adjustment is via screw....use a penny. Once adjusted you usually won't have to touch the line again until splash down. Has a 4/0 drag.....same as a Senator 113, I think. Used.....normally $65 to $100.

970 (narrow like Daiwa 20).....275yds 20#
980 (about like Daiwa 30 or 40).....400yds 20#

Earlier this year, I was lucky enough to buy my 970, 980, & 990 new.....can PM you my source if interested.

Discontinued by Penn....dumb.

My 2 cents.....

Bill


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

I would go w/ the 525mag. I got my brother one for x-mas to match w/ his rod, and will let you know how the combo does.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> I would go w/ the 525mag. I got my brother one for x-mas to match w/ his rod, and will let you know how the combo does.


Good choice IMO.Either that or a slosh 20.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey Jim, I would concur with Cdog and Crawfish on this one. The 525 is a mighty smooth reel and though Crawfish won't admit it, so is the ABU 7500c3ct and the Blue Yonder. 

Between the 525 Mag and the 7500, you can't lose...

FB


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Abu 7000C3i Baitcast Reel with some mods


----------



## Pendulauncher (Jul 24, 2006)

Pendulauncher said:


> Used.....normally $65 to $100.
> 
> Bill


This was a typo/oversight.... Should have said....Used.....normally $65 to $130.....on Ebay. Not what I paid.

Also, in terms of quality, Epay can be hit or miss. But the gentleman I bought from WILL NOT SELL JUNK. Considering the quality of his reels vs. what you see up for auction, his pricing is very reasonable. Plus he's the only source I know of for buying NEW without the pissin' match.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Why would someone*

spend close to 400 for a rod and put a used reel on it????? Don't make much snese to me.. Got a 525 on mine and love it.. But hey I got a 525 on all my heavers...LOL... JAM


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

525 Mag ...no gear box to deal with like the Daiwas and the drag is just as good. Ive caught alot of drum on my two and never had an issue.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the responses!!

I continue to find myself in a quandry as to making a choice. This weekend, I'm going to strap my 525mag on and see how it feels.

I am curious, however. Has anyone had the opportunity to toss Daiwa's SASURF30? Does this reel have merit enough to even partially justify the price tag it carries? Heck!... I could get two 525's for that kind of $$$.

Jim


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Jim*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32067&highlight=daiwa+sasurf

here is a link to a prior review- I have been playing with the idea as well.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32067&highlight=daiwa+sasurf
> 
> here is a link to a prior review- I have been playing with the idea as well.


Well that review certainly didn't make my heart race with enthusiasm. I'll keep looking for additional reviews... and should I find anything, I'll let you know. Thanks Surf Cat!

Jim


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*inclined to agree*

seems like you just can't beat the 525mag for a friendly versatile fishing reel.

Wish Daiwa would at least offer something similar, especially after what I have been hearing about the Shakespeare- Penn deal.

Not griping, the daiwa's are good reels , but an adjustable mag on them would make them great reels.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I think that what I'm looking for is something along the size of SL30SH... with an equally loud clicker... an awesome drag system that is as easy to adjust as the 525... one that casts as smooth as the 525... and with a mag system much like that which is being discussed in this thread: http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34985

Don't want much, do I?  

Jim


----------



## dsurf (Aug 5, 2003)

*JimINVA*

I conducted those tests with the SASURF30 and stick by them.........FYI...I did subsequest tests with the 30SHV and got similar (almost identical) distances as with the SASURF30.......However,the very best test results were achieved with my 525MAG, (approximately 75 feet more).......I've since gone the path of high performance spinning gear (similar to equipment posted in many of Sgt Slough's comments).....and can achieve the same distances as with my 525....with no threat of back lashes and with better drag (33lb)......
I would never recommend the SASURF30 for distance, although if looks are your priority, then spend those $400.........


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> .
> 
> Not griping, the daiwa's are good reels , but an adjustable mag on them would make them great reels.


daiwa + WRI magplate=great reels with a clicker to wake the dead


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

dsurf said:


> I conducted those tests with the SASURF30 and stick by them.........FYI...I did subsequest tests with the 30SHV and got similar (almost identical) distances as with the SASURF30.......However,the very best test results were achieved with my 525MAG, (approximately 75 feet more).......I've since gone the path of high performance spinning gear (similar to equipment posted in many of Sgt Slough's comments).....and can achieve the same distances as with my 525....with no threat of back lashes and with better drag (33lb)......
> I would never recommend the SASURF30 for distance, although if looks are your priority, then spend those $400.........



dsurf,

I really would like to thank you for taking the time to post your results on the SASURF30. Although "pretty" does cause one to take a 2nd look, its function that I'm most interested in.

Saturday morning I had the opportunity to do some fishing. I took two sticks with me. On the Ballistic, I mounted the 525mag (with HO Mag kit) and I put the SL30SH on the SU1569. No matter where I had 525 mags set... or how much power I tried to put into the cast... the 525 would not backlash. Not so with the SL30SH. Distance was about the same with either. I think its time to begin experimenting with different lubricants on the 525's bearings. I'm also using the same 20# Suffix Tri on both reels. Perhaps it is time to drop that to 17# on the 525...

Jim


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

chris storrs said:


> daiwa + WRI magplate=great reels with a clicker to wake the dead


Chris... do you have a specific Daiwa reel in mind?

Jim


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Dropping line*

Size on the 525 would get it out a little father and hear 20 tames it down ...... Oh My Sweet 17


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

JimInVA said:


> Chris... do you have a specific Daiwa reel in mind?
> 
> Jim


Duh... I just read back and saw that you'd already made that recommendation. Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> dsurf,
> 
> I really would like to thank you for taking the time to post your results on the SASURF30. Although "pretty" does cause one to take a 2nd look, its function that I'm most interested in.
> 
> ...


Jim if you don't have even a hint of backlash on the 525 with the mags backed off I suspect the right side end cap may be a tad to tight and this is robbing you of distance- dropping line size will also increase distance- and give you a little more line on the reel at the end of a long cast- I'm currently using 14lb on my 525, may go back up to 17lb for drums, but so far haven't had any issues with 14lb (sufix tri plus)


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Jim if you don't have even a hint of backlash on the 525 with the mags backed off I suspect the right side end cap may be a tad to tight and this is robbing you of distance- dropping line size will also increase distance- and give you a little more line on the reel at the end of a long cast- I'm currently using 14lb on my 525, may go back up to 17lb for drums, but so far haven't had any issues with 14lb (sufix tri plus)


Excellent advice on the end cap. I would not have thought to look there.

I've given Chris' recommendation some additional consideration and find that, at this very moment, I'm leaning towards either the 20 or 30SHA with the addition of the magplate. I hesitate jumping immediately into the purchase for a few remaining reasons..

(1) I'm not sure whether or not a "disengaged spool" will provide advantage or disadvantage in the overall scheme of things. 
(2) The 525mag is a known entity and I've generally been pleased. Its not that I would be disappointed with another one... but only because I was hoping for something more... and
(3) I continue to remain hopeful that someone else will pop up with a better recommendation and supporting justification.

Yet, while "hope springs eternal", I'm beginning to get antsy about making a decision and moving forward.  

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JimInVA said:


> (3) I continue to remain hopeful that someone else will pop up with a better recommendation and supporting justification.
> 
> 
> Jim


6500 ctc3 Chrome Rocket...will match the chrome on the Daiwa. Holds about 175 of 17lbs suffix tri / or about 200 of the 14lbs test.

Make sure the drags are upgraded.

Justification: you will look good fishing tha combo and will have 1 sweet casting reel.

Check OE2 - think they still have a few in stock.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> 6500 ctc3 Chrome Rocket...will match the chrome on the Daiwa. Holds about 175 of 17lbs suffix tri / or about 200 of the 14lbs test.
> 
> Make sure the drags are upgraded.
> 
> ...


Al,

My concern with your recommendation is the amount of line it holds. I'd like to think that with the right rod/reel combo and a fair amount of practice that I would be able to hit 150 yards (450') even with 8nbait. That would leave me with only 25 yards (75') before a quick runner "line outs" the reel. *If that is too optimistic (150 yards w/8nbait), I hope someone will speak up and offer me a more realistic expectation.*

Jim


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jim-

an option for the 6500 Chrome rocket -

spool it with 15lbs (125yards) braid-and then finish with a top shot of mono.

2nd Option-

just get a *7500* Chrome Rocket


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

525 supermag


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> Al,
> 
> My concern with your recommendation is the amount of line it holds. I'd like to think that with the right rod/reel combo and a fair amount of practice that I would be able to hit 150 yards (450') even with 8nbait. That would leave me with only 25 yards (75') before a quick runner "line outs" the reel. *If that is too optimistic (150 yards w/8nbait), I hope someone will speak up and offer me a more realistic expectation.*
> 
> Jim


Jim , don't know what your current distance is with 8 & bait, but 150 is definitely a long way. I think some of the heavy hitters that held a fishermen's contest awhile back were topping out around 125 yds or maybe a hair better.

Realistic fishing conditions I expect I can get a good toss with 6& bait of around 135 yds. less with 8 & bait. 

Not to be discouraging tho- and I have gone down to 14 lb test on some reels (BY and 525) to allow for that big fish run.

Let us know when you hit 150.


I think a lot of people think the 525 mag doesn't hold enough line and use the Daiwa 30 because of this- I honestly have never been spooled- and look forward to the day it happens.

My main concern with the abu would be first drag quality and if you upgrade as suggested I think you will be fine.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

So... I'm down to 3 choices:

(1) *Penn 525mag* - A known entity as I already have one. Except for its near silent clicker, I love it. Would move from 20# to 17# Suffix Tri, could change the bearings, add Yellow Rocket Oil and insure a proper end cap adjustment. May or may not add the HO Mag Kit.

(2) *Daiwa SL-X20SHA* - Has disengaging free spool. Would use either 17# or 20# Suffix Tri and could consider adding the Wheels Reels magplate (loud clicker).

(3) *Abu 6500 ctc3 Chrome Rocket* - An awesome looking reel. Would need a drag upgrade, might consider upgrading gears to 6.3:1, different bearings, Yellow Rocket Oil and perhaps a mag kit (if avail). Would use either 17# Suffix Tri (perhaps with 30-50 yards of braid backing).

What to do... what to do...


----------



## redhawknc1 (Nov 5, 2006)

Go for the gusto!(Or the poorhouse, like me!  )1 of each! Since I joined this blame board only a short while back, I've purchased 2 Blue Yonders (1 that Bill's Reels is building) and 1 stock, a Daiwa SL-X20sHa and the mag plate,a magged AVET SX, an almost mint 146L squidder a 525 Mag, a 6500 Chrome Ct and a Newell P220-F. Also, a 10 pack of ABEC 7 bearings from VBX and 4 sets of Smoothie Carbontex drag kits with 4 sets of the new lapped washers. 3 different brands of oil! And 3000 yard spool of SUFIX Neon Tangerine Seige! Not that any of these will magically help me actually catch fish, sine I fish too infrequently and don't know enough about the particulars. Pre-forum, I was relatively satisfied tossing a stock 6500C3 with one of my longer bass rods! I guess just because I am a natural tackle 'ho! Had to start me a saltwater section in my arsenal of goodies! And actually a whole lot cheaper than the Bamboo flyrod 'hoing I have been doing! Hmm..Maybe if I sell one of those 25 flyrods, I could raise the money for 1 of those rods....there I go thinking again (always costs me money)!   

If I had ANY money left, I would like to look at one of THOSE rods! They really look nice from what I can find on the Web. I throw 2 to 3 oz and bait mostly. Would this be too light for that rod?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

redhawknc1 said:


> Go for the gusto!(Or the poorhouse, like me!  )1 of each! Since I joined this blame board only a short while back, I've purchased 2 Blue Yonders (1 that Bill's Reels is building) and 1 stock, a Daiwa SL-X20sHa and the mag plate,a magged AVET SX, an almost mint 146L squidder a 525 Mag, a 6500 Chrome Ct and a Newell P220-F. Also, a 10 pack of ABEC 7 bearings from VBX and 4 sets of Smoothie Carbontex drag kits with 4 sets of the new lapped washers. 3 different brands of oil! And 3000 yard spool of SUFIX Neon Tangerine Seige! Not that any of these will magically help me actually catch fish, sine I fish too infrequently and don't know enough about the particulars. Pre-forum, I was relatively satisfied tossing a stock 6500C3 with one of my longer bass rods! I guess just because I am a natural tackle 'ho! Had to start me a saltwater section in my arsenal of goodies! And actually a whole lot cheaper than the Bamboo flyrod 'hoing I have been doing! Hmm..Maybe if I sell one of those 25 flyrods, I could raise the money for 1 of those rods....there I go thinking again (always costs me money)!
> 
> If I had ANY money left, I would like to look at one of THOSE rods! They really look nice from what I can find on the Web. I throw 2 to 3 oz and bait mostly. Would this be too light for that rod?



I was wondering about the rod rating also. I saw two versions (2-10) and (4-12). That to me is way too wide of a range. It would seem that if a rod is capable of tossing 10 , it won't bend under 2. But let's hear from the man who has one. How about it Jim. Tossed that thing yet?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Jim*

I know the clicker on the 525 is a concern of yours and others have said the same thing.

There is a simple mod that can be done to liven up the clicker. It involves sharpening the clicker part to a point. (haven't done it myself- read it in previous posts)

I know one thing that will kill a 525 clicker in a hurry. That is forgetting to disengage the clicker befor a cast. Not only is this embarrassing :redface: as everyone around you takes note- it will absolutely dull the clicker after a time or two- the clicker will barely be audible.

That said I agree- wish it was a little louder from the get go. Tho when I think about it I watch the rod mostly and rarely rely on the clicker for bite information- have yet to lose a fish because of the clicker (or lack of)- a lot of times I don't even engage it.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> I was wondering about the rod rating also. I saw two versions (2-10) and (4-12). That to me is way too wide of a range. It would seem that if a rod is capable of tossing 10 , it won't bend under 2. But let's hear from the man who has one. How about it Jim. Tossed that thing yet?


I used the Ballistic for the first time this last weekend. I have the 35-405G model rated at 4-12oz. I was fishing 8nBait and felt that there was still reserve backbone were I to need to toss something heavier in weight. Compared to my Rainshadow SU1569, it had a different feel. I'm not yet sure how to define the difference other than to say that it seemed to load differently. I can say this - I LIKE IT!

Jim


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Thanks Jim*

I think what redhawk and myself were wondering is how well do you think it will toss on the lighter side of the range. Do you think it will load sufficiently with only 4 oz ?


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> I know the clicker on the 525 is a concern of yours and others have said the same thing.
> 
> There is a simple mod that can be done to liven up the clicker. It involves sharpening the clicker part to a point. (haven't done it myself- read it in previous posts)
> 
> ...


I am still at the point of experimentation of "with/without clicker" fishing. After reading your last comment, I gave thought as to what percentage of times I'll use the clicker versus not using it.

I tend to be one of those "anytime" fisherman. I will not let wind, rain or rough surf prevent me from fishing. During these more adverse times, the spool will generally be locked down [I can't see letting too much line play out because wind gusts want to pull it off the reel]. I also use circle hooks and tend to believe the premise of achieving more frequent and better hookups if the reel is locked down. There are times, however, when it is calm and quiet... perhaps even at night... when I prefer the "lazy soak method".

During these times, I like to toss out the baited offering, unlock the spool (with clicker engaged) and walk over to those who have joined me on that particular fishing event. As we swap lies and kibitz, my attention is not on the rod. As such, it becomes the function of the clicker to grab my attention and direct me back to the rod that needs attending to. While this type of unattended (unaware) fishing might only happen 20-30% of the time, when it does happen I truly value the loud clicker.

If given the option of:

(1) A reel that would allow me the greatest casting distance but had no discernable clicker... or...
(2) A reel that would only produce 80% of (1)'s distance but had a clicker to wake the dead...

I'd opt for the first. Distance is my primary motivator... not a clicker that is seemingly important only a small percentage of the times.

Jim

[Wow... didn't know I was going to end up having to self-analyze wants/needs/desires just to select that next reel! LOL]


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> I think what redhawk and myself were wondering is how well do you think it will toss on the lighter side of the range. Do you think it will load sufficiently with only 4 oz ?


Without having tossed 4oz, I would only be guessing. But my guess is that there would be minimal loading of the rod at the low end of its rating scale.

Jim


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*same here Jim*

don't often use the clicker, but when I do it needs to be loud enough to be heard over wind, waves, conversation, etc. to be heard. Other wise what good is it!!

Thanks for the reply on the rod rating, as for the reel it sounds like you have already experienced what the 525 has to offer. If your like me You likely want something different (for the experience, out of curiosity, etc.) So experiment and have fun- I don't think you can go far wrong with any of the reels your considering.


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

I've been watching this thread with great interest, I'll be getting a Ballistic also. I rarely fish with more than 4 or 5 ozs. so I've ordered the 33-405G (2 to 10 ozs.) from Randy.

I should say right up front that I'm a Penn 525 fan and own 3 of them but have considered the Abu's and the Daiwa's for the new rod. Here's my thinking.

There are two pretty unique features with the Ballistic rods, you can use conventional or spinning reels and they will handle a very wide range of lure weights. To take full advantage of the wide range of weights, I've ordered a Penn 525 Supermag Xtra from Veals in England. Yes, it's a bit pricey, but so is the Ballistic. The Supermag Xtra has 2 extra magnets, ABEC 5 ceramic spool bearing, a knobby to adjust the magnets, and it has more adjustment range than a standard 525 Mag.

With this combination, I should be all to set to fish a wide variety of surf conditions.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Jim a live cast of 100yards is beyond most of us. The 150 yard cast with bait is really a dream for all but a very select few. Truthfully it is a very short list of folks that can do that, I can not. But when I have fished the LIP with some of the better long casters I get beaten badly by a very few and those I bow to. I use a SLOSH30 from the pier. Because you cannot follow as easliy on a pier. But from the sand it is a Blue Yonder or a 525MAG. Good Luck!!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CraigG said:


> I've been watching this thread with great interest, I'll be getting a Ballistic also. I rarely fish with more than 4 or 5 ozs. so I've ordered the 33-405G (2 to 10 ozs.) from Randy.
> 
> I should say right up front that I'm a Penn 525 fan and own 3 of them but have considered the Abu's and the Daiwa's for the new rod. Here's my thinking.
> 
> ...


I think there may be a couple of us that are "skeptical" to say the least about the rating of the rod. I haven't thrown it to be fair, but no rod can throw 2 oz equally well as 10 oz. Likely the sweet spot falls somewhere in the middle- I just have a hard time with them telling us we can use it to throw 2 or to throw 10.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> If your like me You likely want something different (for the experience, out of curiosity, etc.)


I think you hit it perfectly!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

CraigG said:


> To take full advantage of the wide range of weights, I've ordered a Penn 525 Supermag Xtra from Veals in England. Yes, it's a bit pricey, but so is the Ballistic. The Supermag Xtra has 2 extra magnets, ABEC 5 ceramic spool bearing, a knobby to adjust the magnets, and it has more adjustment range than a standard 525 Mag.


Couldn't help myself. Went to Veal's website and found that the 525 SuperMag Xtra already had what I'd modify to... INCLUDING A COOL KNOBBY! I've emailed for shipping costs.

I've also decided to remove the Daiwa from consideration this time around. DOWN TO 2... ALMOST THERE!!

Jim


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*ouch*

Did I do that conversion correct

If Veal's price for the 525 SuperMag is in british pounds (150), that converts to just under $300 US.
(Though I believe they reduce that by the 17.5 % tax rate for international orders)- still a bit much


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Jim, if you were to go w/ the 525mag route, then I would suggest go with the regular 525mag. I believe the Mag and the SuperMag are the same reel with different mag strength. I could be wrong. Seriously, how far is the superMag outcast the Mag? I don't think it's signifant enough to spend that extra money. But if you want to try something different, the daiwa satiga surf is a pretty reel. I like it, just can't afford for it.  As a matter of fact, go with the Avet. If you mag that avet right, it's a solid reel to fish and look good as well.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Jim, if you were to go w/ the 525mag route, then I would suggest go with the regular 525mag. I believe the Mag and the SuperMag are the same reel with different mag strength. I could be wrong. Seriously, how far is the superMag outcast the Mag? I don't think it's signifant enough to spend that extra money. But if you want to try something different, the daiwa satiga surf is a pretty reel. I like it, just can't afford for it.  As a matter of fact, go with the Avet. If you mag that avet right, it's a solid reel to fish and look good as well.



There you go complicating the man's decision process   He's trying to narrow the choices, not enlarge them- oh well no stone unturned, etc.

I think the daiwa saltiga surf was covered earlier in the thread, BTW

I think some really like the supermag for the KNOBBY- also more mags never increase casting distance only decrease ( but add control )


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Did I do that conversion correct
> 
> If Veal's price for the 525 SuperMag is in british pounds (150), that converts to just under $300 US.
> (Though I believe they reduce that by the 17.5 % tax rate for international orders)- still a bit much


Just checked again and realized that I'd used the conversion from Euros rather than from the British Pound. $295 US... ouch!


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

Just finished some quick searching for the Abu 6500 ctc3 Chrome Rocket. Wouldn't you know... I can't find one! I need a :beer: ...


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> Just checked again and realized that I'd used the conversion from Euros rather than from the British Pound. $295 US... ouch!


Yeah, I was tempted to order a Zipplex from overseas, 399.00 didn't sound bad, until converted :--|


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

JimInVA said:


> Just finished some quick searching for the Abu 6500 ctc3 Chrome Rocket. Wouldn't you know... I can't find one! I need a :beer: ...



They have them at Veal's also -   

sorry couldn't resist- was half tempted to order that pretty orange mag elite tho :beer: :beer:


----------



## CraigG (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't know how you're calculating the cost. The charge on my credit card is $273.08 for me to have in in my hand.

Surf Cat: I agree the range won't be 2 to 10 oz. But I'm sure it's more than a Breakaway LDX that is 3 to 5 oz., or some of the English rods, ie. Cono-flex, Zziplex, etc. The point is I wanted a reel that had a large range of adjustment for the magnets.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

CraigG said:


> Don't know how you're calculating the cost. The charge on my credit card is $273.08 for me to have in in my hand.
> 
> Surf Cat: I agree the range won't be 2 to 10 oz. But I'm sure it's more than a Breakaway LDX that is 3 to 5 oz., or some of the English rods, ie. Cono-flex, Zziplex, etc. The point is I wanted a reel that had a large range of adjustment for the magnets.


After removing the 17.5% VAT tax it would get the price down around $245, then add shipping.

The price as stated includes the tax which is not required unless you are buying locally ( kind of like when you order out of state here and don't pay state sales tax on the order.

I am interested to find out if the usable range on the ballistic comes close to what is stated- let us know when you find out.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

JimInVA said:


> Just finished some quick searching for the Abu 6500 ctc3 Chrome Rocket. Wouldn't you know... I can't find one! I need a :beer: ...


Call RDT, I think they have them. Maybe Randy can order one for you.


----------



## JimInVA (May 17, 2005)

I gave some very serious consideration to the Abu 6500... but felt that there was just too much I didn't know/understand about that series of reels. If it should later be determined that it was the way I should have gone, I don't think I'll have much difficulty selling off the one I did select.

I have ordered the Penn 525 SuperMag Xtra from Veals in the UK. I found that I simply couldn't get past the "knobby" and the idea that I could easily adjust it mid-flight on a cast. All things considered, it remains less expensive than the Daiwa SASURF30 that I first gave consideration to and which I believe would have been a disappointment.

To all who have followed this thread and have offered their input, my heartfelt thanks! And to Surf Cat - thanks for hanging in there with me every bit of the way!

Jim


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

*jiminva*

525 supermag extra good choice,i think i'm going to order two myself for my ballistics.


----------

